# A Plan



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just arranged my insurance with A Plan for my R33 GTR, all mods declared. 

5000 miles a year, and a very reasonable £430 fully comp protected. :thumbsup:

Mind you, some company's wanted over a £1000, what a joke.


----------



## furiousgta (Oct 8, 2008)

They wanted £1000 for my '33GTR - 4yrs no claims and 24 years old.

How old are you mate? What mods did you got?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

45 this year, mods are, S/S exhaust and down pipes, HKS filters, tints, Nismo LM GT1 alloys, adj coilovers and 400R body kit.

No real increase in BHP, but more than happy with it as std.

Just love the car!!!


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

MS33 said:


> Just arranged my insurance with A Plan for my R33 GTR, all mods declared.
> 
> 5000 miles a year, and a very reasonable £430 fully comp protected. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mind you, some company's wanted over a £1000, what a joke.


yep got same sort of deal last year for my car with them for £475


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I was just told by A-PLAN that they are no longer doing value agreed insurance policies so I'll be going elsewhere.

However that said, they are good!


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Well I was just told by A-PLAN that they are no longer doing value agreed insurance policies so I'll be going elsewhere.


I'd be interested to find out who you end up with, and how much of a "premium" over a normal insurance that you have to pay. Last year I could only find one company willing to do it, and the premium was 3 times that of a "normal insurance".


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

got mine with A-PLAN today, £460 with protected no claims 

im 33 with 5 yrs no claims


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just moved to keith Michaels - fully comp, all mods, plus track day insurance £400 ...  - 35, 10 years ncb, clean licence.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

There all good quotes, just shows you, if you shop around it pays off. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

*insurance*



MS33 said:


> 45 this year, mods are, S/S exhaust and down pipes, HKS filters, tints, Nismo LM GT1 alloys, adj coilovers and 400R body kit.
> 
> No real increase in BHP, but more than happy with it as std.
> 
> Just love the car!!!


you must live in a good area mate .


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I left A-plan and went to Keith Michaels after being screwed about by A-plan.
Keith Michaels are very helpful and even beat A-plans price with all mods declared.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

Aplan for my vote .. £600 fully protected NCB 32yr old mods Declaired


----------

